# Sissy's new baby



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She had this little buckling this afternoon . This is the 5 th single buckling born in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw... he is really cute. And I hope his legs get better with the selenium. But 5 single bucklings sucks terribly!! Same sire?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

send him to me, I don't have goat fever or anything....


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Aw... he is really cute. And I hope his legs get better with the selenium. But 5 single bucklings sucks terribly!! Same sire?


No his dad was a pretty caramel pygmy buck that I just had to have. He was so sweet and friendly when I got him until I got him home and put him in the buck pen. He tore it down to get out. So We put big 6x6 post concreted with a steel door. And doubled the fencing with wood and metal panels. After about 20 mins he had knocked the concreted posts loose ,broke the hinges off the door and bent the panels and broke his horn. So he ran loose for a few days until I was able to sell him.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> No his dad was a pretty caramel pygmy buck that I just had to have. He was so sweet and friendly when I got him until I got him home and put him in the buck pen. He tore it down to get out. So We put big 6x6 post concreted with a steel door. And doubled the fencing with wood and metal panels. After about 20 mins he had knocked the concreted posts loose ,broke the hinges off the door and bent the panels and broke his horn. So he ran loose for a few days until I was able to sell him.


good grief! determined little guy huh?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks I hope he straightens up.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

He is cute and looks like you are doing great with him. Sorry about the "buckling" streak thou !


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

chigarden said:


> He is cute and looks like you are doing great with him. Sorry about the "buckling" streak thou !


He's cute.

But I know how you feel with the buck streak 
My dad says its the drought his cattle only have bull calves in the drought. Lol gotta love old timers and there way of thinking

This year with my Nigerians I had 5 doelings and 1 buckling

With my Nubians we had 7 bucks and only only 1 doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He is a cute little guy. 5 bucklings. whoa. Hopefully he won't have his father's spirit


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> He is a cute little guy. 5 bucklings. whoa. Hopefully he won't have his father's spirit


Lol.... I sure hope


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Not


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------

